
Some people are worried that sunscreen is bad for you - pencilpup223
http://www.popsci.com/g00/sunscreen-harmful?i10c.referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fdigg.com%2F
======
Frenchgeek
"So far, results on oxybenzone haven't conclusively shown that it's
unsafe—studies have been mixed"

Well, I will worry when the jury's out on it then...

